# PC runniing slow! - Kaspersky???



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

:4-dontkno My PC is running very slowly. I am running the latest Kaspersky Internet software. 

I've read that Kaspersky can be the culprit for causing "the slows". Does anyone know of a way to make this software not effect processing speed so much, or is it just the nature of the beast and the only fix is to change to something else?


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Is Kaspersky causing lag spikes? Kaspersky can be fairly resource intensive, although problems can arise if you've upgraded to 2011 from 2010. What PC spec do you have?


----------



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

Will have to get back to you with specs. The PC in question is at another location. Only remember that it is running with 2 GB RAM with an XP home edition OS. Windows patch updates are downloaded automatically.

The response on the PC slowed when I upgraded from 2010 to 2011, but it was not too perky with 2010 either. I am beginning to think that some of the AV programs suggested elsewhere on this site might be the way to go. 

Can you tell I am getting a little frustrated :upset:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

I had a similar problem when I used Kaspersky. 

First, try using the KIS Removal tool to completely remove KIS 2010 and KIS 2011, before reinstalling 2011. 

KIS Removal Tool

Make sure you download, or have available the installation package for KIS 2011 and disconnect from the internet whilst you reinstall so as not to leave your computer unprotected. 

This article might also help you. Is your PC running slow...?

Hopefully completely removing and reinstalling should improve performance, but it might not. I personally changed to Microsoft Security Essentials, and use a few other security programs in addition. It's a much lighter AV with much better performance on my own computer. 

If performance doesn't improve, and you decide to switch, make sure you read the following article for some good advice.

PC Safety and Security - What Do I Need?


----------



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks. I will try the un-and-re-install. Well, maybe not. I'm pretty frustrated with KIS.

:wave: <-- That's me waving bye-bye to KIS.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

It's a product I used to like, but I found the latest version of it unusable due to random lag spikes that lasted around 30 seconds every few minutes. Never was sure what caused it on my pc, but I changed soon after.


----------



## fklauber (Oct 21, 2004)

Sounds like the same thing that is happening to me. I think I am going to save myself further headaches (I hope) and go to something else.

Thanks for your help - FK


----------

